
The Lounge – Self-hosted web IRC client - MaxLeiter
https://github.com/thelounge/lounge
======
gravypod
Finally, I have been waiting for a long long time for someone to fix some
problems I've had with Shout.

Does this support automatic reconnect when dropped?

Edit: > This pre-release adds a very, very long-awaited feature: auto-
reconnection! It also extends our support of ident with oidentd, shows
timestamps on small screens and fix bugs around notifications and sticky
scroll.

Yes it does!

------
jlarocco
Can somebody explain the benefit of this?

I kinda understand why somebody would want a web client.

But hosting your own seems to defeat the purpose. From what I've seen, web
clients aren't nearly as good, and installing and running a full blown server
app is a lot more work than installing and launching a standalone client.

Then again, I recently switched to ERC, so guess I'm really in no position to
judge.

~~~
Rondom
I think Quassel IRC is a better fit for most purposes. You run the daemon
(core) on a server and you can connect using a desktop-app, iOS-app, Android-
app etc.

I cannot see how any of the current web-only IRC-clients can provide this user
experience.

[http://quassel-irc.org/](http://quassel-irc.org/)

~~~
buovjaga
There is also [https://github.com/magne4000/quassel-
webserver](https://github.com/magne4000/quassel-webserver)

------
foxbarrington
Just switched from Colloquy. I recommend using Nativefier[1] to turn it into a
"native" app, so you don't have to hunt through all your browser tabs for it.

[1]
[https://github.com/jiahaog/nativefier](https://github.com/jiahaog/nativefier)

~~~
figgis
If you use chrome/chromium you can always drag a bookmark into the apps at
chrome://apps, right click and tick the "open as window" option. That will
turn it into a pretty good standalone app.

Here's a quick example with clicker heroes.

[http://i.imgur.com/ur5Y2KH.png](http://i.imgur.com/ur5Y2KH.png)

And another with swarm simulator.

[http://i.imgur.com/ycevl2A.png](http://i.imgur.com/ycevl2A.png)

~~~
PudgePacket
I right clicked but I don't see that option.
[http://i.imgur.com/W1dtHDK.png](http://i.imgur.com/W1dtHDK.png)

~~~
figgis
Yeah I apologize, at the time it just seemed like a feature that would be
universal to chrome/chromium. Guess chrome os doesn't have it.

------
comex
Website: [https://thelounge.github.io](https://thelounge.github.io)

Demo (seems broken):
[https://avatar.playat.ch:1000](https://avatar.playat.ch:1000)

~~~
MaxLeiter
Demo has been fixed, was updating to master :)

~~~
throwanem
It's not accepting connections right now.

------
unknown2374
How does this compare to Matrix clients?
[http://matrix.org/](http://matrix.org/) Would highly appreciate feedback from
people who use both of these.

~~~
kiwn87
Well... this is an IRC client. Apples and oranges; both chat clients, but
different protocols, as i understand it. There's interoperability, but I don't
believe Matrix is a rote IRC client, unlike The Lounge.

The Lounge seems like it'd be better compared to a project like Glowing Bear.

------
m00dy
Better than using a bouncer, huh ? Ahh old days.

------
pepijndevos
Can I use this together with a bouncer and desktop client? I suppose I could
point this at ZNC, but maybe that breaks the backlog in confusing ways.

~~~
MaxLeiter
Yep, it works great with ZNC, and plenty of people use both

~~~
gnufied
So does this automatically show messages since I was connected last?

~~~
MaxLeiter
You leave it running on your server, so yes :)

------
dharma1
is there a native android/ios client for this that supports push
notifications?

------
benbristow
Any chance of seeing Docker support for this?

~~~
MaxLeiter
[https://www.github.com/TheLounge/docker-
lounge](https://www.github.com/TheLounge/docker-lounge)

~~~
benbristow
Perfect, thanks Max!

I like running all the apps on my home server with Docker, keeps everything
clean and tidy.

